# Two goats losing hair and have flakey skin.



## Mandaashley21

I have 4 Nigerian dwarf goats all 1 year old.  Over the last couple months two have had really dry skin and dandruff.  I have well water so I thought maybe it was a copper deficiency.  One goat lost weight but once I gave him a copper bolus, he went back to normal weight but his skin is still dry and his hair seems to still be thinning.  My doe had dry skin as well but over the last 2 weeks I’m noticing hair loss around her eyes and nose.  I gave her a copper Bolus as well 2 days ago.   They’re all eating, drinking and acting normal.  I’m so freaked out that they haven’t gotten better. Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Welcome glad you joined us!  Have you checked them for external parasites like mites or lice?  I'll tag a few others 

@B&B Happy goats @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Devonviolet


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hair loss around eyes can be mites or zinc deficiency
With the other symptoms I would guess mites


----------



## Rammy

Greetings and welcome to BYH from Tn! So glad you joined us. Look around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!
PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself. Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes. Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Mandaashley21

They have no external parasites and I had a fecal done on the male when he lost weight initially and it came back negative.
  The only other thing I can think of is that there is a lilac bush in their pen that they have been snacking on.  I’ve heard mixed things about lilacs but they snacked on the leaves last year and were fine.  I cut it down a few hours ago just in case.  
   I haven’t considered a zinc deficiency but I will look that up right now. 
   Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Did you have a skin scrape test for mites?


----------



## Southern by choice

Agree with @One Fine Acre

Nites are microscopic so just because you can't see them doesn't mean they are not there. The down side to skin scraping is unless they scrape right where a mite is then it will come up negative.

Generally you determine by evidence seen. One goat  may have more of a reaction then another goat.
Both mites and lice feed off the animal and can cause weight loss due to anemia.

Deficiency is common where you have lice or mite issues. 
Deficiency also lowers the body's immune system and they can be more prone to getting them.
Often the two go hand in hand.
The splotches are more disturbing because when you see blotches it is more indicative of fungal.
Mites and Lice are prevalent in the winter and peak and become active in the springtime once it starts warming up.

There are burrowing mites and non-burrowing mites. Mites can cause extreme itching, chewing, rubbing, lesions, secondary skin/bacterial infections, weight loss, anemia, dry flaky skin, hair loss, crusty skin, and areas of complete baldness especially around the eyes and ears. Mites can be more problematic that lice, they are also very difficult to identify.

While looking at zinc deficiency keep in mind that minerals depend on other minerals. Calcium depletes zinc so herds that feed high calcium feeds need to adjust for zinc. Cobalt is essential and most minerals lack adequate cobalt.

What kind of minerals are you feeding?

Check for anemia as well.


----------



## Mandaashley21

Southern by choice said:


> Agree with @One Fine Acre
> 
> Nites are microscopic so just because you can't see them doesn't mean they are not there. The down side to skin scraping is unless they scrape right where a mite is then it will come up negative.
> 
> Generally you determine by evidence seen. One goat  may have more of a reaction then another goat.
> Both mites and lice feed off the animal and can cause weight loss due to anemia.
> 
> Deficiency is common where you have lice or mite issues.
> Deficiency also lowers the body's immune system and they can be more prone to getting them.
> Often the two go hand in hand.
> The splotches are more disturbing because when you see blotches it is more indicative of fungal.
> Mites and Lice are prevalent in the winter and peak and become active in the springtime once it starts warming up.
> 
> There are burrowing mites and non-burrowing mites. Mites can cause extreme itching, chewing, rubbing, lesions, secondary skin/bacterial infections, weight loss, anemia, dry flaky skin, hair loss, crusty skin, and areas of complete baldness especially around the eyes and ears. Mites can be more problematic that lice, they are also very difficult to identify.
> 
> While looking at zinc deficiency keep in mind that minerals depend on other minerals. Calcium depletes zinc so herds that feed high calcium feeds need to adjust for zinc. Cobalt is essential and most minerals lack adequate cobalt.
> 
> What kind of minerals are you feeding?
> 
> Check for anemia as well.


Thank you, I have a good vet, should I bring them in to get tested/ treated or is this something I can do at home? Is there harm in treating them for mites preventively, and if not what would you recommend. I’ve done a little research but it makes me nervous to use such harsh chemicals on their already dry skin if it’s not necessary.  
  They have free access to manna pro loose goat minerals and then I put TruCare goat minerals on as a top dress on their food.
   They eat 2nd cut hay and I give timothy grass pellets to supplement which was recommended by my vet to reduce chances of urinary calculi.  
   I change their bedding every 2-4 days depending on need, their housing is never dirty. 
   Thank you for the help!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Typically most treat at home.  Not all chemicals are harsh and they have their place. 
I explain the difference between the all natural pyrethrum and permethrin on my website. You can view that if you like. 

I avoid pyrethrum at all costs and prefer the synthetic version.
Sounds like you have adequate minerals, are they eating them?
Mites/Lice are not necessarily from dirty environments. You can pick them up in hay, in your fields etc.
Always good to consult with your veterinarian.


----------



## Daxigait

Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome glad you joined us!  Have you checked them for external parasites like mites or lice?  I'll tag a few others
> 
> @B&B Happy goats @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Devonviolet


That would be my first thought is lice or mites. Lice are the easiest of the two to treat cuz you can just do a pour on for the top of their head to the tail and back and it's cheaper than the stuff for mites.
This is what my vet who raises goats too often has me use. I just feel like an old dwtergent bottle and adults get from the top of their head to the tail and back and kids get from the top of their head to their tail dock once a month.  You also need to consider spraying like with permethrin II or some other equivalence pray wherever they like to lay around and sheds and stuff.


----------



## greybeard

Not unusual for any livestock to get lice or mites over the winter and it really show up visibly in the spring. The critters are in just about all baled hay and  that's where they usually pick them up at.


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> Agree with @One Fine Acre
> 
> Nites are microscopic so just because you can't see them doesn't mean they are not there. The down side to skin scraping is unless they scrape right where a mite is then it will come up negative.
> 
> Generally you determine by evidence seen. One goat  may have more of a reaction then another goat.
> Both mites and lice feed off the animal and can cause weight loss due to anemia.
> 
> Deficiency is common where you have lice or mite issues.
> Deficiency also lowers the body's immune system and they can be more prone to getting them.
> Often the two go hand in hand.
> The splotches are more disturbing because when you see blotches it is more indicative of fungal.
> Mites and Lice are prevalent in the winter and peak and become active in the springtime once it starts warming up.
> 
> There are burrowing mites and non-burrowing mites. Mites can cause extreme itching, chewing, rubbing, lesions, secondary skin/bacterial infections, weight loss, anemia, dry flaky skin, hair loss, crusty skin, and areas of complete baldness especially around the eyes and ears. Mites can be more problematic that lice, they are also very difficult to identify.
> 
> While looking at zinc deficiency keep in mind that minerals depend on other minerals. Calcium depletes zinc so herds that feed high calcium feeds need to adjust for zinc. Cobalt is essential and most minerals lack adequate cobalt.
> 
> What kind of minerals are you feeding?
> 
> Check for anemia as well.


Thanks for the great information!


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> Typically most treat at home.  Not all chemicals are harsh and they have their place.
> I explain the difference between the all natural pyrethrum and permethrin on my website. You can view that if you like.
> 
> I avoid pyrethrum at all costs and prefer the synthetic version.
> Sounds like you have adequate minerals, are they eating them?
> Mites/Lice are not necessarily from dirty environments. You can pick them up in hay, in your fields etc.
> Always good to consult with your veterinarian.


I was unaware of that I will have to check that out.  What is your site address?


----------



## Mandaashley21

Southern by choice said:


> Typically most treat at home.  Not all chemicals are harsh and they have their place.
> I explain the difference between the all natural pyrethrum and permethrin on my website. You can view that if you like.
> 
> I avoid pyrethrum at all costs and prefer the synthetic version.
> Sounds like you have adequate minerals, are they eating them?
> Mites/Lice are not necessarily from dirty environments. You can pick them up in hay, in your fields etc.
> Always good to consult with your veterinarian.


Thank you, your website was so helpful! I sprayed everyone and everything with permethrin and I will repeat again in 2 weeks.  Keeping my fingers crossed that my babies will get better soon.  I also ordered some “nu stock” to help sooth their dry skin.


----------



## RathdrumGal

Mandaashley21 said:


> View attachment 61808 View attachment 61809 View attachment 61810 I have 4 Nigerian dwarf goats all 1 year old.  Over the last couple months two have had really dry skin and dandruff.  I have well water so I thought maybe it was a copper deficiency.  One goat lost weight but once I gave him a copper bolus, he went back to normal weight but his skin is still dry and his hair seems to still be thinning.  My doe had dry skin as well but over the last 2 weeks I’m noticing hair loss around her eyes and nose.  I gave her a copper Bolus as well 2 days ago.   They’re all eating, drinking and acting normal.  I’m so freaked out that they haven’t gotten better. Any advice is appreciated!!



It is a combination of lice (causing the hairloss) and winter stress causing the dry flakey skin.  The lice eat the dandruff flakes, it causes inflammation and hair loss.      You can purchase an insecticidal powder at the feed store to kill the lice.  Start adding black oil sunflower seeds to your goat's winter ration.  The black oil sunflower seeds will provide extra calories and essential fatty acids to protect their coats.  My goaties now have beautiful coats.


----------



## tdurant

RathdrumGal said:


> It is a combination of lice (causing the hairloss) and winter stress causing the dry flakey skin.  The lice eat the dandruff flakes, it causes inflammation and hair loss.      You can purchase an insecticidal powder at the feed store to kill the lice.  Start adding black oil sunflower seeds to your goat's winter ration.  The black oil sunflower seeds will provide extra calories and essential fatty acids to protect their coats.  My goaties now have beautiful coats.


This has been very helpful. I have had pigs wintering in the barn with my goats and have noticed that all of the animals have this same problem. I have checked them repeatedly for lice but cannot find any. I shaved two of my goats, washed them with Dawn, and sprayed them with permethryn and now they seem to be doing much better. However, I did not shave or bathe the pigs, I only sprayed them and they still have the flakes. So I am assuming that as with fleas the Dawn killed off the lice and the spray is keeping them off. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Tracy Jones

Very helpful post!  Mandaashley21,   I feel your pain.   The mites and lice are so prevalent in recent years.   I’ve had goats since 2006 and don’t remember ever having this amount of problems with them!  Since last year,  all of mine are itchy and flaky!   Southernbychoice,  would you share your website address with me please ?   I’d love to read the differences etc of the various treatments as well.   I have them all but never know which I should use!


----------



## Animal lover 345

Hi i have animals that do this allot. It is a very common thing but be carefull it can easily get spread around to ototh animals just by touch and can get spread to humans. You can buy a cream for it at a vet or pet store. or give then garlic pills (make sure for animals) and should go in 1 week or so. I hope this helps


----------



## Chyanne Archer

Have you tried checking your well water or could be allergies we found with our goats


----------



## Daxigait

Tracy Jones said:


> Very helpful post!  Mandaashley21,   I feel your pain.   The mites and lice are so prevalent in recent years.   I’ve had goats since 2006 and don’t remember ever having this amount of problems with them!  Since last year,  all of mine are itchy and flaky!   Southernbychoice,  would you share your website address with me please ?   I’d love to read the differences etc of the various treatments as well.   I have them all but never know which I should use!


   Did you ever get the website address from @southernbychoice ?   I would like to read it also.


----------

